# Faded paint restoring by hand?



## Ash4ord (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a old vw passat with sligthly faded green paintowork, is it possible to do a half decent job of bringing the paint back up to a fuller colouer by hand? if doing it by hand what products would you recomend i used?

heres a couple of rubbish pics of the car


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

autoglym super resin polish would be my first choice by hand, or paint renovator for more bite. tbh, a machine polisher would be better as it would give better, faster results


----------



## Ash4ord (Feb 25, 2010)

I have had a couple of quote for machine polishing the cheapest i have fould local to me ( west midlands) is £200 which i cant justify spending on this car as it didnt cost much more than that lol, im not after a perfect finish, infact im not fussed about swirlmarks or a high shine, i just want to restore the colour really.

ill look at the autoglym super resin polish, what paint renovators would you recomend?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the paint renovator I mentioned is made by autoglym too  srp and / or paint renovator with plenty of elbow grease will give some good results IMO


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeh have a look at something like megs scratch x, AG SRP, and Autoglym PR all can be found at halfords (i think 3 for 2 at the moment) could even try t-cut by hand (dont flame me hes not after a perfect finish)

Will take you a while by hand but a bit of patience and elbow grease should bring decent results


----------



## Ash4ord (Feb 25, 2010)

cheers guys will try thoose 2 autoglym products, will have a go on a small area 1st, i know once i see some decent results it will motivate me to put some elbow grease into the rest on the car, will update with some results!


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

I would go for Deep Crystal Paint cleaner from Meguiars, this cleaner REMOVES the faded paint instead of masking it up , because thats what a product like SRP (Autoglym) does.

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/378

After cleaning the paint apply Deep Crystal Polish ,this will feed the paint and helps to maintain the color .

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/204

To protect the paint and the achieved result put some good wax on it to !

This is what can be achieved with DC paint cleaner by handapplication !

BEFORE










AFTER DC cleaner & DC polish










Another example off what can be achieved just by using DCpaintcleaner !


----------



## takemetothepub (Feb 5, 2010)

T-Cut! (waits for the flames)

This is the exact senario T-Cut was designed for. Hand polishing faded paint. Its cheap, can pick it up anywhere and works well and will do exactly what you want it to.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wrong - the only thing SRP masks/fills is light swirls, it has a degree of cut which can revive faded paint with enough time and elbow grease. as it's also an AIO, it leaves a little protection behind as well



geert dr said:


> I would go for Deep Crystal Paint cleaner from Meguiars, this cleaner REMOVES the faded paint instead of masking it up , because thats what a product like SRP (Autoglym) does.
> 
> http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/378
> 
> ...


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Megs polishes are first class. My favourite is SwirlX. Which ever one you choose shouldn't make all that difference as they are all designed to do a job and as such are all very similar.

Regards SRP, I think it's a great product, but as a standalone polish I don't think it offers much cut. Therefore I view it as a glaze. 

For instance I would use a pure polish such as SwirlX, then follow it with SRP and found that leaves a fantastic finish. It dosen't take that much longer as SRP is really easy to work with. 

In answer to the ops question, yes you can do something about it by hand. It's dead easy and shouldn't cost much more than £15-£20 for the right products.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

It can be done by hand,it will take alot longer to do,but....just remember to wax the paint afterwards to protect it


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> wrong - the only thing SRP masks/fills is light swirls, it has a degree of cut which can revive faded paint with enough time and elbow grease. as it's also an AIO, it leaves a little protection behind as well


My mistake , however in my experience faded paint that has been restored with SRP has the tendency to fade again after a short period of time .
DC paintcleaner and polish have a more durable effect on the paint,probably because the polish nourishes the faded paint with much needed oils .


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

This took less than two minutes with Menz 3.02 and an applicator -


























A neighbour of mine was asking about his faded paint. I squirted a bit of 3.02 on an applicator to show him its pretty easy to remove.

This was a very quick pass with no real effort. It was only a demonstration of what could be achieved.


----------



## Ash4ord (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi thanks for all the replys! quite a few products recomended now im unsure of which to go for  How would theese Menzerna products compare to the autoglym super resin polish and paint renovator? the auto glym i can pick up from halfords which is more convinent than ordering over the net.

will there be much of a diffrence using menzerna over the autoglym stuff?


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Megs polishes are first class. My favourite is SwirlX. Which ever one you choose shouldn't make all that difference as they are all designed to do a job and as such are all very similar.
> 
> Regards SRP, I think it's a great product, but as a standalone polish I don't think it offers much cut. Therefore I view it as a glaze.
> 
> ...


Good advice this mate....If you use the Megs stuff or AG stuff by hand you should achieve great results without spending loads of dosh.
Trust me on that one.:thumb:


----------



## takemetothepub (Feb 5, 2010)

Ash4ord said:


> Hi thanks for all the replys! quite a few products recomended now im unsure of which to go for  How would theese Menzerna products compare to the autoglym super resin polish and paint renovator? the auto glym i can pick up from halfords which is more convinent than ordering over the net.
> 
> will there be much of a diffrence using menzerna over the autoglym stuff?


Honestly mate, by hand just go buy some T-Cut. £7 from anywhere and will do the whole car nice and easy and quick. No need to be spending any more money than that.:thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry to hi-jack this thread but i thought it better than starting a new one?

Basically i'm looking at doing the same to a 15 year old red (well pink) golf. VAG paint is notoriously hard i believe? All i've got at the moment is the SG PR and SRP and also the megs 3 step system. Would i be able to do much with these products by hand or am i going to be much better off buying a polisher?

Thanks in advance,

Martin


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

adlem said:


> Sorry to hi-jack this thread but i thought it better than starting a new one?
> 
> Basically i'm looking at doing the same to a 15 year old red (well pink) golf. VAG paint is notoriously hard i believe? All i've got at the moment is the SG PR and SRP and also the megs 3 step system. Would i be able to do much with these products by hand or am i going to be much better off buying a polisher?
> 
> ...


Give it a try by hand Martin,you have some good stuff there already.Don't buy a polisher unless you really need too!:thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I thought I would chip in with two suggestions here:

Weetabix and/or Spinach

You may need a good helping of these before and during the process!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

markc said:


> Give it a try by hand Martin,you have some good stuff there already.Don't buy a polisher unless you really need too!:thumb:


Thanks! Thought i'd better check  :thumb:

And :lol: i'll make sure i have my weetabix in the morning


----------



## isla (Jul 27, 2009)

i like the hand way ... as i get pretty much résult on dé-oxidation
here:http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153666
and here :http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=166425
isla.


----------

